# 400lb atlas stone load



## fubaseball (May 25, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/wPcRDwN3XwY[/ame]

This is after deads, log press and yoke...


----------



## AnaSCI (May 25, 2013)

You're a monster fubb!!


----------



## tripletotal (May 25, 2013)

That's a mean looking stone! Shit, you can barely get your arms around it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

Swole bro..love it . Ib


----------



## fubaseball (May 26, 2013)

Thanks fellas! I've always loved stones... I'm first LW to load it at that gym


----------



## turbobusa (May 26, 2013)

Congrats! That is a big time strength achievement. 
Thanks for vid.   When is next meet?  T


----------



## srd1 (May 26, 2013)

Holy Shit! Thats some serious strength fubaseball not only the weight but the awkwardness of getting a good enough grip to lift that fucking monster!  Stuff like that just amazes me


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 26, 2013)

I know I'm going to take a ton of shit... But to me this is real power lifting. I really don't appreciate "traditional powerlifting" too much. While I do think it helps develop other athletic abilities, I'm just not a fan of them as a sport themselves. 

But strong man functional movements- like stones or pulls are fucking epic.


----------



## fubaseball (May 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I know I'm going to take a ton of shit... But to me this is real power lifting. I really don't appreciate "traditional powerlifting" too much. While I do think it helps develop other athletic abilities, I'm just not a fan of them as a sport themselves.
> 
> But strong man functional movements- like stones or pulls are fucking epic.



I have to agree... This gym is a bi powerlifting gym too. There were guys literally hanging off bars to get into their dead lift suits. Suspended mid air just to get far enough Into their suit. I'm sorry but the proves nothing... It shows how strong your SUIT is... Not how strong you are.

I appreciate the kind words fellas!!


----------



## Rory (May 26, 2013)

That's fucking badass bro! I need to get into a gym with strongman equipment (beginner level lol) to try it out. Looks alot more fun then typical lifts!


----------



## fubaseball (May 26, 2013)

I'll see if I can get some locations of gyms with strongman for ya! Just don't embarrass me if you start


----------



## tripletotal (May 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I know I'm going to take a ton of shit... But to me this is real power lifting. I really don't appreciate "traditional powerlifting" too much. While I do think it helps develop other athletic abilities, I'm just not a fan of them as a sport themselves.
> 
> But strong man functional movements- like stones or pulls are fucking epic.



Yeah, and you should take a ton of shit for a comment like that. Friend of mine squats 800 raw (OK...he uses knee wraps) and pulls over 800 without straps, wraps, or a suit. He bought Strongman equipment for his gym and welcomes Strongman competitors to train there. Why would we want to create a rift between two clearly complementary fringe sports anyway?

Just calling it like I see it.

TT


----------



## fubaseball (May 26, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Yeah, and you should take a ton of shit for a comment like that. Friend of mine squats 800 raw (OK...he uses knee wraps) and pulls over 800 without straps, wraps, or a suit. He bought Strongman equipment for his gym and welcomes Strongman competitors to train there. Why would we want to create a rift between two clearly complementary fringe sports anyway?
> 
> Just calling it like I see it.
> 
> TT



Raw I agree with you... But all this geared stuff is not impressive to me. There should be no reason a suit will not let you hit parallel till you get 600+ or a bench shirt that won't let you touch your chest till you have 500 on the bar...


----------



## tripletotal (May 26, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Raw I agree with you... But all this geared stuff is not impressive to me. There should be no reason a suit will not let you hit parallel till you get 600+ or a bench shirt that won't let you touch your chest till you have 500 on the bar...



Agreed 100%. I even feel dirty using straps when I practice deadlifting.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 27, 2013)

Straight up diesel right there!  Great job fuse!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 27, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Yeah, and you should take a ton of shit for a comment like that. Friend of mine squats 800 raw (OK...he uses knee wraps) and pulls over 800 without straps, wraps, or a suit. He bought Strongman equipment for his gym and welcomes Strongman competitors to train there. Why would we want to create a rift between two clearly complementary fringe sports anyway?
> 
> Just calling it like I see it.
> 
> TT



It just seems to me personally seems like so much work for no real purpose other than moving the weight. While the lift is impressive, me I would rather pull a truck or do some sort of carry. Being an MMA athlete/coach it just makes me think that all that strength isn't good for anything other than the lift itself. 

Again, this is just my take on it.


----------



## tripletotal (May 27, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> It just seems to me personally seems like so much work for no real purpose other than moving the weight. While the lift is impressive, me I would rather pull a truck or do some sort of carry. Being an MMA athlete/coach it just makes me think that all that strength isn't good for anything other than the lift itself.
> 
> Again, this is just my take on it.



I hear you on that for sure. What I see as the greatest strength, so to speak, of a powerlifter is the ability to shut off the fear response to a situation that could easily injure, maim, or kill you and just get it done, not unlike an MMA athlete during a fight. That's pretty applicable to life, I think.

I might be spoiled, too. My PL coach is a record holder, but also trains work capacity.


440 lb x 37 reps Deadlift @ 220 - USP Labs Chris Duffin - YouTube







Pulling, pushing, carrying, and otherwise manipulating heavy shit is very cool, too, and obviously useful. Strongmen are incredible athletes and certainly have my respect.

I'm just a little guy...that stone in the video represents most of my max deadlift. Amazing.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (May 27, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I hear you on that for sure. What I see as the greatest strength, so to speak, of a powerlifter is the ability to shut off the fear response to a situation that could easily injure, maim, or kill you and just get it done, not unlike an MMA athlete during a fight. That's pretty applicable to life, I think.
> 
> I might be spoiled, too. My PL coach is a record holder, but also trains work capacity.
> 
> ...



Very cool stuff.


----------

